# wiring fire siren



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been given this project to wire fire siren for our company. apparently someone started this and didnt finish the job.

now what the guy had installed is a normal push button and siren which is wired in series with all other sirens in the company. 

but the problem is that if you let go the push button the siren stops in my view this is not correct.

this is a big project I want to it right any help is greatly appreciated. this will be the first time am doing such.thank you 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nickson said:


> I've been given this project to wire fire siren for our company. apparently someone started this and didnt finish the job.
> 
> now what the guy had installed is a normal push button and siren which is wired in series with all other sirens in the company.
> 
> ...


What type of button is it?

It sounds like you need a start-stop button.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

its a start push button Harry.
and it doesn't hold.
Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Replace the switch with a toggle.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> What type of button is it?
> 
> It sounds like you need a start-stop button.


yes. a toggle would work 
I want to have a mechanism were if let's say a switch is pressed in the kitchen it will show that a fire has occurred in that place rather than having people ran and don't know where fire is from. I just want to improve the existing system any ideas are welcomed 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> What type of button is it?
> 
> It sounds like you need a start-stop button.




A start - stop would not work without a relay ! 

Most fire sirens work with a toggle switch , like in a fire alarm pull station !


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nickson said:


> yes. a toggle would work
> I want to have a mechanism were if let's say a switch is pressed in the kitchen it will show that a fire has occurred in that place rather than having people ran and don't know where fire is from. I just want to improve the existing system any ideas are welcomed
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


You need to have pull stations and a fire alarm control panel.

http://www.automationsource.com/p-6...e-panel.aspx?gclid=CJivhou9xL4CFfJxOgodkn0A5A


http://www.alldataresource.com/product.asp?itemid=93255&gclid=CN6yh769xL4CFYFQOgodJiAAGw


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You need to have pull stations and a fire alarm control panel.
> 
> http://www.automationsource.com/p-6...e-panel.aspx?gclid=CJivhou9xL4CFfJxOgodkn0A5A
> 
> ...


and, have it properly designed.
how big is this place? gotta tell me in square feet.
if its as big as a football field, use NFL not soccer please.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> and, have it properly designed.
> how big is this place? gotta tell me in square feet.
> if its as big as a football field, use NFL not soccer please.


Soccer the way it should be...:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> You need to have pull stations and a fire alarm control panel...http://www.alldataresource.com/product.asp?itemid=93255&gclid=CN6yh769xL4CFYFQOgodJiAAGw


 That's my thinking. No point re-inventing the wheel when there are off-the-shelf systems that are designed to do this very well.

The fire alarm panel will give you zone indicators, so you know where the alarm was activated, and it has built in circuit monitoring so you know when the wiring is compromised.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Big John said:


> That's my thinking. No point re-inventing the wheel when there are off-the-shelf systems that are designed to do this very well.
> 
> The fire alarm panel will give you zone indicators, so you know where the alarm was activated, and it has built in circuit monitoring so you know when the wiring is compromised.


like I said before someone had been given this job he had requested 87000 us dollars for installation and put the whole mechanism in place.

the company rejected his offer , instead they gave me this work since am an employee here.

am very concerned about safety.I want to put a system that is cost effective 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Harry the link you provided is helpful i will go back to my pc and get more info .hope it can be shipped.
Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nickson said:


> Harry the link you provided is helpful i will go back to my pc and get more info .hope it can be shipped.
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Good man..:thumbup:

Happy Sunday Morning


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Good man..:thumbup:
> 
> Happy Sunday Morning


thanks already in church 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

if you plan on building it from off shelf parts you can use dpdt relays (wiring them for a latching circuit) a n.o pushbutton and a n.c. pushbutton (as a reset)
Ive done a few of them for alarm systems


----------

